# I'm thinking this for DC. Thoughts?



## gmaffPappy (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m looking for a new dust collector and want to get something that will really eliminate the fine particles. So, after reading all these posts, I’m convince, Direct Venting is the solution, instead of expensive a two stage solution with costly replacement filters.

Background on the shop:
1. My shop is small. 28’x10’. (standard 3rd car garage with a 10’ bump out on the back.) My truck usually parks diagonally across 1/2 of the 2 car garage and into the bump out on the 3rd. It’s a big truck that doesn’t fit a standard 2 car garage. So all the tools push up around the sides of the garage. I roll them and the truck out for use.

2. I’m the only person who works in the shop. I can only run one machine at a time, plus the DC.
Tools: Band Saw, Table Saw, Planer, Jointer, Routing Table.

3. Sometimes, when it’s really cold outside, I put a space heater where I’m working. It’s only there to take a little chill off. By no means is it an attempt to temp control the garage. In the summer, I open up the back door and the garage door and let the breeze cool me down, so no AC to worry about. The garage is isolated from house by an exterior door. There should be no issues with reduced pressures caused by Direct Venting the DC. If I need more air, I’ll crack the back door or one of the garage doors.

4. The garage use to be dedicated to woodworking and had ducks before I got the truck. I’m considering reinstalling the 25’ run on the exterior wall and having a flex run for when I use the saw. It will have 6 45% Y’s with blast gates.

5. I have both 110 and 220 available. The 220 is 40 amps, and yes the wire and breaker are rated for that.

6. Noise – My neighbors are close and I plan to aim the exhaust directly out the wall. This points right at their house. Truthfully, I don’t care. He’s an A$$ and mows his lawn at 7:00 AM in the morning. If I have to deal with that, he can suck it up (pun intended) and deal with the intermittent DC noise. His mower is no doubt louder than a DC exhaust. I’m a hobbyist, not a professional, so use is not full time.

Here’s my proposed solution:
55 gal drum
Super Dust Deputy
??? (Brand, Size, and HP) Collector Blower & Motor
6” Main Line
6” Exhaust Vent
6” Exterior Louvered Vent

Now, please poke holes in the plan!

What type of Blower/Motor should I get? Please keep in I’m trying to keep costs down, but don’t want junk. I figure if I save by not buying a +$1K DC, that’s a lot of wood I can buy, once I buy these parts. As usual, labor is free.


----------

